# Avatars



## voided user1 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi, webgurus-
I tried to update my avatar, and am finding it ain't working! Please let me know when to try again. I guess it's something that got messed up with the server switch.


----------



## Infralap (Dec 8, 2004)

what is the process to place an avatar in our profile?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infralap_
> what is the process to place an avatar in our profile?



Click on "Control Panel/Options" near the top-right of your screen, then click on "Edit Profile" near the top, and one window should be "Avatar URL," and if you have a picture online you can make it your avatar by typing the address into that box. If you have one that's not online, a few people here can host it on their site. I know Scott (Bushey) can.


----------

